# Because of them / me / you



## Henrymy

Hallo zusammen,  kurze Frage:

Wie kann ich 'wegen' oder irgendeine andere Genitivpräposition, wie 'während', mit einem Pronomen benutzen?

wegen mein
wegen dein
wegen ihnen
etc...

Ich versuche zu sagen etwas Ähnliches zu: Because of them, we didn't do it.

Villeicht ist mein Bespiel in disem Zusammenhang nicht geeignet, so lass sich ein andere Beispiel hinzufügen.

Danke!


----------



## Kajjo

_meinetwegen
deinetwegen

Ich habe es nur deinetwegen getan.
Meinetwegen kannst du das gerne machen. _


----------



## Henrymy

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit oder Ausdruck wo Man 'Genitivpräposition + Pronomen' aber ohne Nomen dannach benutzen kann?


----------



## Kajjo

Henrymy said:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit oder Ausdruck wo mann 'Genitivpräposition + Pronomen' aber ohne Nomen dannach benutzen kann?


Die Frage verstehe ich nicht. Meine Beispiele enthalten doch gar kein Nomen danach. Du musst die normalen Pronomen durch den "meinetwegen"-Typ ersetzen.


----------



## Henrymy

Kajjo said:


> Die Frage verstehe ich nicht. Meine Beispiele enthalten doch gar kein Nomen danach. Du musst die normalen Pronomen durch den "meinetwegen"-Typ ersetzen.


Oh. Stimmt. Alles gut. Danke!


----------



## Kajjo

_meinetwegen 
deinetwegen 
seinetwegen 
unseretwegen
euretwegen
ihretwegen_


----------



## Demiurg

Umgangssprachlich ist _wegen_ + Personalpronomen durchaus üblich:

_Ich habe es nur wegen dir getan._

"deinetwegen" klingt für mich bereits leicht gehoben.


----------



## Henrymy

Demiurg said:


> Umgangssprachlich ist _wegen_ + Personalpronomen durchaus üblich:
> 
> _Ich habe es nur wegen dir getan._
> 
> "deinetwegen" klingt für mich bereits leicht gehoben.


Das ist genau was ich wissen wollte! 
Aber, warum dir(Dative) und nicht dein(Genetive)? Ich dachte wegen/währen/etc sind immer mit Genetiv.


----------



## Demiurg

Umgangssprachlich wird der Genitiv kaum verwendet, sondern stattdessen Dativ ("Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod"). Also z.B. _wegen meinem Bruder_ (Dat.) statt _wegen meines Bruders_ (Gen.).


----------



## Kajjo

Henrymy said:


> Das ist genau was ich wissen wollte!


Was genau wolltest du wissen? Ob es in Umgangssprache abweichend von den Regeln üblich ist?! Das solltest du dir gar nicht erst angewöhnen. Du musst doch nicht noch die Fehler der Muttersprachler nachahmen. Es stimmt, dass sich "wegen + Dativ" zunehmend durchsetzt, je bildungsferner, desto schneller.

Für sehr viele Menschen wirkt "wegen + Dativ" aber immer noch umgangssprachlich und, sagen wir mal vorsichtig, "Sub-Standard".

In korrekter Sprache steht "wegen + Genitiv" und das sollte man auch möglichst immer durchziehen, zumindest in der Schriftsprache. 

_Das habe ich nur deinetwegen getan.  <Standarddeutsch>
Das habe ich nur wegen dir getan. <Umgangssprache, Substandard>_


----------



## Henrymy

Kajjo said:


> Für sehr viele Menschen wirkt "wegen + Dativ" aber immer noch umgangssprachlich und, sagen wir mal vorsichtig, "Sub-Standard".


ah ok. Jetzt verstehe ich es.




Kajjo said:


> Das habe ich nur deinetwegen getan. <Standarddeutsch>
> Das habe ich nur wegen dir getan. <Umgangssprache, Substandard>


 

Danke


----------



## Kajjo

Noch ein Nachtrag zu "meinetwegen". Dieses Wort kann nicht nur "because of me" bedeuten, sondern auch die Sonderbedeutung "for all I care / I don't care" haben. In dieser Bedeutung ist es auch umgangssprachlich NICHT ersetzbar durch "wegen mir". "Meinetwegen" kann in dieser Bedeutung ersetzt werden durch "Von mir aus!"

_A: Darf ich noch ein wenig mehr Salz an die Suppe geben?
B: Meinetwegen! (I don't care / do what you want)
B: Von mir aus!_


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Es stimmt, dass sich "wegen + Dativ" zunehmend durchsetzt, je bildungsferner, desto schneller.





> *Kasus nach wegen*
> *[A] * Die Präposition _wegen_ wird laut _Duden. Richtiges und gutes Deutsch_ (Mannheim 2011) mit dem Genitiv verwendet. Weiter heißt es »umgangssprachlich oder regional […] häufig mit dem Dativ«. *Der Dativ gilt also inzwischen nicht mehr als falsch*


Im Süden Deutschlands wird niemand als _bildungsfern _angesehen, wenn er (mündlich) den Dativ verwendet.


> Der Dativ gilt also inzwischen nicht mehr als falsch*, *ist jedoch *schriftsprachlich *[ .....] *nicht üblich. *





Kajjo said:


> in der Schriftsprache.


 Einverstanden.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...
> 
> In korrekter Sprache steht "wegen + Genitiv" und das sollte man auch möglichst immer durchziehen, zumindest in der Schriftsprache.
> ...





Henrymy said:


> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit oder Ausdruck wo Man 'Genitivpräposition + Pronomen' aber ohne Nomen dannach benutzen kann?



Edit (eingefügt):  Kajjo, Demiurg und JClaudeK haben die modernen Formen bereits beschrieben. Darauf gehe ich nicht ein.

Ich denke, "wegen+Genitiv" gibt es* bei Pronomen in dieser Form *kaum noch bzw. nicht mehr.


Obzwar:
Mit Genitiv gibt es "wegen meiner" = "meinetwegen". Es klingt heute leicht augenzwinkernd, märchenhaft poetisch,  genervt, abwertend einräumend, oder spöttisch. Es bedeutet,wenn es als Bestätigung verwendet wird, dasselbe wie "meinetwegen" im Sinne von "Ich bin halt einverstanden."/"Na gut, ich bin einverstanden."
In Sätzen, wie "Wegen meiner können wir das und das tun" ist es veraltet und ich habe es nur in alten Büchern gelesen.
Ich kenne es nur noch als festen Ausdruck "Wegen meiner!" Einer meiner früheren Kollegen hat es manchmal bei Vorträgen verwendet, um die Aufmerksamkeit zu erhöhen.

Mit anderen Pronomen (deiner, unserer etc.) habe ich es nie gehört.

Ich bin nicht sicher, denke aber, es gehört auch zur Umgangssprache. In alter Schriftsprache bleibt es erhalten.

Es gehört eher zu meinem passiven Wortschatz, ich verwende es selten. (Aber auch "meinetwegen" verwende ich selten.) Schriftlich habe ich es nur in alten Büchern gefunden.

Märchenstil:

Der Spielhansl - Brüder Grimm



> Da hat der Spielhansl gesagt: "Wegen meiner könnt ihr dableiben zur Nacht; aber ich kann euch kein Bett und nichts zu essen geben."



Märchenstil. In diesem Stil gibt es die Form noch, zumindest, solange Grimms Märchen gedruckt werden.

Edit: Frage von Henrymy mit eingefügt.


----------



## Hutschi

Henrymy said:


> Wie kann ich 'wegen' oder irgendeine andere Genitivpräposition, wie 'während', mit einem Pronomen benutzen?


Mit "während" funktioniert es nur mit Substantiv, eventuell mit Ellipse, das lasse ich weg. (Beispiel: Während ihrer Studienzeit gab es noch Feldtheorie,  Während seiner war das Fach abgeschafft.)
Edit: Ergänzung: es gibt doch eine Form, siehe #17

Präpositionen mit Genitiv

*Andere Präpositionen:*

Ich nehme Präpositionen aus der angegebenen Quelle, bei denen ich die Möglichkeit sehe, die anderen lasse ich weg,
ebenso lasse ich Pronomen+Substantiv weg. Auch speziell bei "wegen" lasse ich diese Formen weg.
Bei einigen Formen habe ich Sätze als Beispiel gebildet.

Meist sind die Formen gehoben. Bei einigen kenne ich den Status nicht. Sie können veraltet sein.


--
_Statt seiner kommt seine Schwester. Statt ihrer kommt ihr Vater.

wegen meiner (nur so, siehe mein voriger Beitrag)_


*Präpositionen mit Genitiv (II) (mit seiner/ihrer)*
_Angesichts seiner/ihrer -- Da steht eine Burg. Angesichts ihrer erfasst mich Staunen. 
Anstelle seiner kommt jemand anderes. Anstelle ihrer kommt jemand anderes.
Dank seiner ist das gelungen. Dank ihrer wurden wir pünktlich fertig._

(gehoben oder veraltet)

*Präpositionen mit Genitiv (III)*

Ortsangaben. Pronomen stehen für Orte.
Die Stadt hat fast kein Grün, aber außerhalb ihrer befinden sich mehrere Wälder.

„-lich“: nördlich, östlich, südlich, westlich, seitlich seiner/ihrer
„-halb“: _außerhalb, innerhalb, oberhalb, unterhalb seiner seiner/ihrer_
„-seits“: _abseits, beid(er)seits, diesseits, jenseits, längs(seits) seiner/ihrer
Und: inmitten, unweit seiner/ihrer_


---
entlang seiner/ihrer
Die Grenze durchzog Deutschland. Entlang ihrer blieben viele Arten erhalten und das Gebiet steht heute zu einem großen Teil unter Naturschutz..

*Präpositionen mit Genitiv (IV)*
Weitere Genitivpräpositionen sind:
„-lich“: _abzüglich, ausschließlich, ausweislich, bezüglich, einschließlich, hinsichtlich, rücksichtlich, vorbehaltlich, zuzüglich seiner/ihrer_

Präpositionen, bei denen ich nicht sicher bin, habe ich weggelassen.

---


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Mit "während" funktioniert es nur mit Substantiv, eventuell mit Ellipse, das lasse ich weg. (Beispiel: Während ihrer Studienzeit gab es noch Feldtheorie, Während seiner war das Fach abgeschafft.)


Es besteht doch die Möglichkeit, "währenddessen"(invariabel) zu verwenden, oder?
z.B.
Die Straße ist wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt, die Haltestelle XY ist währenddessen ersatzlos aufgehoben.


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Mit "während" funktioniert es nur mit Substantiv, eventuell mit Ellipse, das lasse ich weg. (Beispiel: Während ihrer Studienzeit gab es noch Feldtheorie, Während seiner war das Fach abgeschafft.)


"während" bezieht sich auf einen Zeitraum, also fallen die 1. und die 2. Person des Personalpronomens schon mal weg. Die 3. Person sollte aber  (theoretisch) möglich sein:

_Auf die Steinzeit folgte die Bronzezeit.  Während ihrer war Bronze das bevorzugte Werkzeugmaterial._

Klingt zugegebenermaßen etwas ungelenk.


----------



## Hutschi

_Währenddessen_ funktioniert natürlich, ist aber eine andere Konstruktion. Es ist ein einzelnes Wort, nicht "während" + Pronomen.

Das habe ich wege der sehr konkreten Frage: während+nachgestelltes Genitivpronomen weggelassen.

Es geht nur um eine Ergänzung zur Frage:
Genitivpräposition+Genitivpronomen.

Edit: Aber vielleicht ist es trotzdem wichtig für den Fragesteller.


----------



## Perseas

Hutschi said:


> Mit Genitiv gibt es "wegen meiner" = "meinetwegen".


Hallo. Gibt es eine Erklärung warum 'r' ('meiner') zu 't' wird ('meinet')?


----------



## Hutschi

Die Deklinationsformen scheinen nicht direkt zusammenzuhängen.
Die ältere Form ist _meinentwegen_. Wörterbuchnetz - Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm


----------



## Perseas

Hutschi said:


> Die Deklinationsformen scheinen nicht direkt zusammenzuhängen.


Ich habe eben im Wiktionary gelesen, dass "meinetwegen" "Shortened from _von meinen Wegen" _ist. Also war meine Annahme, dass "meinet-" von "meiner" abgeleitet wird, nicht richtig. Vielleicht wirkt -t bloß euphonisch.
meinetwegen - Wiktionary


----------



## Gernot Back

Perseas said:


> Gibt es eine Erklärung warum 'r' ('meiner') zu 't' wird ('meinet')?


Möglicherweise ist das ein _grammatischer Wechsel_. Allerdings ist speziell *dieser* _grammatische Wechsel_ von _r_ zu _t_ auf Wikipedia gar nicht mal verzeichnet.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Möglicherweise ist das ein _grammatischer Wechsel_. Allerdings ist speziell *dieser* _grammatische Wechsel_ von _r_ zu _t_ auf Wikipedia gar nicht mal verzeichnet.


Nein. Siehe oben:


Perseas said:


> Also war meine Annahme, dass "meinet-" von "meiner" abgeleitet wird, nicht richtig.


Es ist tatsächlich ein eingefügtes _t_. So etwas Ähnliches wie ein Fugenlaut.


----------



## Perseas

berndf said:


> Es ist tatsächlich ein eingefügtes _t_. So etwas Ähnliches wie ein Fugenlaut.


Alles klar. Danke, berndf!


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Es ist tatsächlich ein eingefügtes _t_. So etwas Ähnliches wie ein Fugenlaut.


 Wie bei “versehen*t*lich”? Folgt das einem bestimmten Muster, oder ist es unberechenbar/willkürlich?


----------



## berndf

Ja, das ist auch ein Beispiel, so wie z.B. auch_ allen*t*halben_. Dentaluffixe sind im Deutschen recht häufig (_Obs*t*, Ax*t*, jeman*d*, ...._). Manchmal dienen sie als Verstärkung (dies scheint auch heute noch irgendwo gefühlt zu sein: Ich habe schon mehrfach gehört, dass Leute den Ausruf _Eben!_ spaßhaft durch _Ebend! _ersetzt haben); manchmal ist aber auch keine Bedeutung erkennbar.


----------



## JClaudeK

Noch zwei parallele Beispiele zu m_einetwegen: _meine*t*halben, meine*t*willen 


> Dazu gefunden:
> In _meinetwegen, meinetwillen, meinethalben_ sieht Gallmann weiterhin mit der Präposition verschmolzene ältere Genitivformen „(mit einem 'Fugen-t')“.


----------



## Hutschi

Es war ja auch "meinentwegen", das wird sogar heute noch manchmal verwendet. "Allenthalben" ist aus dieser Gruppe das einzige, wo standardsprachlich "ent" erhalten blieb, das ich kenne.

meinen Wegen - meinentwegen (_t_ eingefügt) - meinetwegen (_n_ entfällt - der Prozess ist kurz vor dem Ende)


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Ich habe schon mehrfach gehört, dass Leute den Ausruf _Eben!_ spaßhaft durch _Ebend! _ersetzt haben


So oft, wie man _eben*d*_ statt _eben_ vor allem von Ostdeutschen hört, ist das keineswegs spaßhaft; ebenso wenig wie _anders*t*_ oder _anners*ter*_ statt _anders_ im süddeutschen Sprachraum.


berndf said:


> Es ist tatsächlich ein eingefügtes _t_. So etwas Ähnliches wie ein Fugenlaut.


Ich bin auch nicht davon überzeugt, dass _meinetwegen_ eine gekürzte Version von _von meinen Wegen_ ist, nur weil das jemand auf der englisch-sprachigen Seite von Wiktionary behauptet.


----------

